# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica >  Almería participa en el análisis de la salud de los ríos de España

## Embalses

*Almería participa en el análisis de la salud de los ríos de España* 
11-11-2008 (ABC)ABC

Investigadores de la Universidad de Almería dirigidos por el profesor José Jesús Casas Jiménez participan en un estudio orientado a analizar los procesos de transferencia de energía y materia orgánica que se produce a lo largo de la cadena alimenticia en los ríos españoles. El objetivo es establecer unos indicadores que resulten eficientes, económicos y de fácil manejo para su posterior aplicación en programas de evaluación y seguimiento del grado de alteración de estos ecosistemas fluviales. Los científicos almerienses son los encargados del sub-proyecto «Evaluación de impactos en el funcionamiento de sistemas fluviales: Sierra Nevada», financiado con 68.000 euros por el antiguo Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia. Dicha investigación se encuadra en un estudio nacional en el que participan cuatro grupos ubicados en diferentes áreas geográficas y climáticas de la Península Ibérica: Cordillera Cantábrica (Universidad del País Vasco), Sierra de Guadarrama (Universidad Autónoma de Madrid), Cordillera Costero-Catalana (Universidad de Barcelona) y Sierra Nevada (Universidad de Almería). Para ello, en la primera etapa del proyecto, los expertos de la UAL han analizado, en diferentes escenarios, el proceso de descomposición de la hojarasca que llega a las aguas procedentes de la vegetación de ribera; y cómo este proceso se ve modificado por uno de los impactos más frecuentes en los ríos: el enriquecimiento con fósforo procedente de vertidos, elemento que acelera la tasa de descomposición de la hojarasca y de la materia orgánica. Límites de alteración Comparando las tasas obtenidas en diferentes puntos del río hasta llegar a su desembocadura con las determinadas en los tramos no impactados, como es el caso de la cabecera de los ríos, los científicos han definido una ratio que indique el grado de alteración de las aguas a lo largo del cauce. En la segunda fase del proyecto, en la cual se encuentran inmersos actualmente los investigadores almerienses, se analizará cómo el proceso de descomposición de materia orgánica es afectado por otro tipo de alteración como es la regulación del caudal, y en concreto, la provocada por los embalses o detracciones de agua para abastecimiento urbano o agrícola. Se estima que los resultados finales estarán listos para diciembre del año 2010 .

----------

